# Heart rate



## bakebeans (Jan 10, 2020)

Bit of a strange one. Since being diagnosed back in May I’ve really tried to up my exercise and fitness. At work I try to reach 10,000 steps by lunch and very often hit 15-20,000 by the end of the day. I also exercise a bit at home (YouTube videos) and this week I’ve started a little 1 mile jog/walk each afternoon. For Christmas I was brought a Fitbit so I could track how I’m doing. Unfortunately this is causing my health anxiety to sore. My average beats per minute is in the low 60s (62 the last couple of days) but every now and again I see it dip into the 50s when I’m relaxing and last night during my sleep it recorded 50bpm. I also have ectopic beats which my dr isn’t concerned about and I have spoken to her about my bpm in the last few days and she’s said unless it records an average of under 50 don’t worry about it and even then with exercise that’s normal for some people. I’m so unfit is this even possible? I also notice when I relax in the evenings, sat reading, I’m seeing 54bpm so I’m worried to do that!

I know there’s lots of people here who exercise lots so I’m wondering has anything similar happened to anyone here when they’ve started to exercise more?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 10, 2020)

Is it a worry? Sounds good to me but I’m no expert. You’re really doing quite a lot of exercise & fwiw I doubt that “so unfit” is a fair  description now, if it ever was. 

I’m doing less exercise than you - resting heart rate around 65 bpm down from 80-ish. I’d be feeling smug if I was in the 50’s!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your health anxiety @bakebeans 

I have no expertise in the area really, but my understanding was that as my fitness (particularly aerobic fitness) improved my average heart rate was likely to fall. I believe the Fitbit gives an estimate of heart rate health based on average rate and also the speed heart rate returns to ‘normal’ after exertion.

I wonder of your 20,000 steps a day have actually made you much fitter than you realise?

Might it be worth discussing your concerns over heart rate with your GP to get reassurance from them?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 10, 2020)

I believe low 60s is good.
Although it's always worth a mention to a doctor


----------



## bakebeans (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you for your replies. I’ve mentioned it to my gp but she really wasn’t bothered unless the average bpm goes under 50 and said that can even be normal with exercise. Just worries me that I seem to be going down each day. I thought maybe the Fitbit was faulty but I’ve taken my pulse and checked against the Fitbit numbers and they always match


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 10, 2020)

I too would be chuffed with a resting reading in the 50s. Mine is pretty much around the low 60s at the moment. Hopefully our responses and those of the doctor will have reassured you.


----------



## bakebeans (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you for replying maybe I am looking into this far to much. I thought maybe if others on here had been on the same kind of journey with exercise and weight loss (4 stone so far) they may have a similar story


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 10, 2020)

Wow, that is a fantastic weight loss! Well done! I would say it is not surprising that your heart is showing a more relaxed rate of activity when it no longer has to work as hard now that your body mass and most importantly no doubt visceral fat has been so dramatically reduced.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 21, 2020)

Also watchdog did tests on the Fitbit and it wasn’t always super accurate. Depends on the person, but it’s good as a general guide once you get used to what is normal for you.
This sounds like your normal.


----------

